# What?



## KenGordon (Jun 25, 2022)

What the blue blazes does THIS mean: 

When I type: `-WI,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc10`: I get: "No such file or directory." when the directory /usr/local/lib/gcc10 DOES exist and has all kinds of crap in it?

Color me confused.

When I do `man rpath`, I get: "No manual entry for rpath", then:

When I type `rpath`, I get: "command not found"

So, what is this command, `-WI,-rpath=` ?

The Handbook wants me to use this command after I have attempted to install WINE...

???

Ken


----------



## Geezer (Jun 25, 2022)

No. There is no such command.

You missed out the bit on the beginning, the actual command itself. All you have there are the arguments.


----------



## gpw928 (Jun 25, 2022)

KenGordon said:


> When I type: `-WI,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc10`: I get: "No such file or directory." when the directory /usr/local/lib/gcc10 DOES exist and has all kinds of crap in it?


That's because -WI,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc10 are options meant to be appended to the gcc10(1) command, when used for linking relocatable objects to make an executable


KenGordon said:


> When I do `man rpath`, I get: "No manual entry for rpath",


That's because there is no manual page available to display for a command by the name of rpath 


KenGordon said:


> When I type `rpath`, I get: "command not found"


That's because rpath is not a command.  It does not exist.


KenGordon said:


> So, what is this command, `-WI,-rpath=` ?


It's not a command.  Commands never begin with a "-" sign.  It's a option list to be appended to the gcc10(1) command.


----------



## hruodr (Jun 25, 2022)

That are flags to gcc. Do you know what are you doing? Do you really type commands without knowing what effect they have?


----------



## KenGordon (Jun 25, 2022)

hruodr said:


> That are flags to gcc. Do you know what are you doing? Do you really type commands without knowing what effect they have?



---------------------------------------------------------> No. -----------------------------------------------------------------------> Yes.

Ken


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 25, 2022)

And the compiler flag to pass something to the linker is `-Wl`, not `-WI`.


----------



## hruodr (Jun 25, 2022)

Well, do you know at least why are you doing that?


----------



## msplsh (Jun 25, 2022)

KenGordon said:


> The Handbook wants me to use this command after I have attempted to install WINE...


To borrow a phrase, where in the blue blazes does it ask you to do this in the Handbook?  I couldn't find anything concerning gcc or rpath in there.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 25, 2022)

msplsh said:


> To borrow a phrase, where in the blue blazes ...



I have heard many phrases, but I don't know where you are borrowing that one from.

It does not particularly matter where the OP got his information, he knows his mistake. Let him get on with it now.


----------



## msplsh (Jun 25, 2022)

Geezer said:


> It does not particularly matter where the OP got his information, he knows his mistake. Let him get on with it now.


I'm very interested in what Handbook they're looking at if the Handbook I'm looking at doesn't have anything like that in it.


----------



## Jose (Jun 25, 2022)

Try an apropos (keyword) search:





						Apropos rpath
					






					www.freebsd.org
				




Long list of results, but chrpath(1) is in there.


----------



## KenGordon (Jun 25, 2022)

Zirias said:


> And the compiler flag to pass something to the linker is `-Wl`, not `-WI`.


I, and my 80 year-old eyes, thank you.

Ken


----------



## KenGordon (Jun 25, 2022)

msplsh said:


> I'm very interested in what Handbook they're looking at if the Handbook I'm looking at doesn't have anything like that in it.



OK. I was mistaken: it wasn't in the Handbook: it was a note I got from the attempted installation of WINE. I followed the Handbook's detailed instructions about installing WINE and after the attempted installation of wine-gecko and wine-mono, then wine (all by pkg), one of the notes following one of those attempts included a note that I should include the path to the gcc10 directory in order that everything might work correctly.

I did not copy that note down, but if you really need to see what **I** read, I will redo that for you, copy that note, and will present it here for you to read. It was not very clear, and I have learned since my attempt to install WINE that the note is probably an error.

I have also since learned that the Handbook's details on how to install WINE are out-of-date. And I have also learned (from another part of this forum) that an attempt to install WINE on FreeBSD 13.(X) is fraught with problems, and that to attempt to do so is, literally, attempting to cross a mine field without a mine-detector or a suit of armor.

And, by the way, I have no problem at all with the Handbook. To keep it up-to-date is, certainly, a full-time job. I am very grateful to the maintainer of it.

I might add that due to the rude and unnecessary responses I have received from some of you on THIS part of the forum, I will not bother to post here again.

Ken


----------



## bakul (Jun 25, 2022)

KenGordon said:


> I might add that due to the rude and unnecessary responses I have received from some of you on THIS part of the forum, I will not bother to post here again.


I mostly just ignore such responses. Most people here don't do that so no need for a Usenet style kill file


----------



## hruodr (Jun 25, 2022)

KenGordon said:


> I might add that due to the rude and unnecessary responses I have received from some of you on THIS part of the forum, I will not bother to post here again.


If you find my question rude, I ask for excuses. I just wondered why were you issuing that commands and perhaps you do not see why.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 26, 2022)

Enough ... enough.


----------



## Profighost (Jun 26, 2022)

KenGordon said:


> I will not bother to post here again.


Oh, come on!
Besides I didn't see any real rudeness, especially not in this thread (keeping things short plus the double misunderstanding effect of type-and-read  plus [maybe] one/both are not native english speakers sometimes may/could be misinterpreted as rudeness.
But besides these forum is actually moderated - the moderators do not accept any kind of real rudeness here,
I didn't see any real rudeness here so far, because most guys here are pros (not me, my nick has a sarcastic background), really understandable, patient, helpful and kind.
OK, sometimes there is the usual village brawl over "fish".
But that's nothing seriously, really. 

Back to topic:
Wine installation - or to be correct to get things run under wine can one pi.... - be tricky.
What I needed to learn is to run this script (as user) wine mentiones in the shell when you run winecfg.
The whole line needs to be typed completely.
Installs app. 2GB (?..."Windows"? lots of stuff anyway) into your .wine directory.
Thus solving many problems for me.

Another tip:
Wine's homepage itself offers a good handbook, useful FAQ... a wiki and many other really useful stuff on its topic.
It's really worth a peek.

Hope to have you at least still reading here.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2022)

KenGordon said:


> I, and my 80 year-old eyes, thank you.


I think it really helps to remember we have smite young chaps and elderly people.
You are never going to get everything you want. You just need to ignore the bad.

I thought you were from another planet trying to put a PCIe card in a PCI slot in another thread,
Now that I know your age I applaud your gusto. Not many 80yo's would be changing cards in a PC.
Having context really helps when trying to assist people..


----------



## KenGordon (Jun 26, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> I think it really helps to remember we have smite young chaps and elderly people.
> You are never going to get everything you want. You just need to ignore the bad.



Yes. I understood that from the beginning. I have learned so very much from this forum, it has become one of my favorites. Nearly everyone here has been most understanding, very generous with their time, and generally kind. It is a real pleasure being here most of the time.



Phishfry said:


> I thought you were from another planet trying to put a PCIe card in a PCI slot in another thread,



Ha ha!  I should have explained: I have been heavily involved in electronics since 1956. I earned my living and supported my family in that field. I learned a long time ago that unless I really needed a particular piece of knowledge or information, that I really had no need to store it in my mental file-cabinet. Although I have been working with computers and software since at least 1970, have built and maintained many computers and some servers, built the first WORKING small-computer network that ever existed on the University of Idaho campus, due to there never being any need for it, I never learned the total ins and outs of PCI slots. I simply used them. I also misunderstood what someone suggested to me on that thread you mention, in that I thought that person told me that I could install a PCIe device in a PCI slot. I had never had an occasion to try that in the past. In certain radio-related fields, there ARE "short" devices which can be installed in a longer-socket, and I thought that this MIGHT be the case with PCI slots. Obviously, I was wrong. I am not one bit afraid of or embarrassed by being wrong. Sometimes that is the only way one can learn something new....and as far as I am concerned, if a person doesn't learn something new every day, the may was well lie down and die. One of the things that I find in my old age which really disturbs me is that so few of the young these days appear to have any curiousity. My wife and I are curious about nearly everything.



Phishfry said:


> Now that I know your age I applaud your gusto. Not many 80yo's would be changing cards in a PC.
> Having context really helps when trying to assist people..


Thank you. You're a good fellow. You have helped me in the past. I hope I can return the favor some time.

Now, to get to work on this WINE issue...

Later,


Ken


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2022)

Let's leave it here, gents.


----------

